# coolant problems



## benfica 8v (Nov 16, 2006)

i have a serious problem...2.0L golf and i just did plugs and wires and timing belt and water pump...then found out my radiator was building up with red crust all over so i replaced it and i also noticed that coolant flange on both sides had same prblem red crust so i bought the parts and also replaced o rings on flanges and problem is still the same...still have red cruston both flanges and radiator is fine, but i don't see any liquid or leaks just crust...just recently found out that my friend put stop leak in my old radiator and that explains y my heat stopped werkin, i did a flush before i put in new radiator and now i get little heat and only when i have the circulation button pressed in...and my even bigger problem is i have to fill up 1L of G12 every 3 days and i have no idea where its going...my car only smokes in the morning for a lil bit and thats normal so i don't think its the head gasket.....plzz help


----------



## Gesford (Sep 5, 2009)

your heater core could be out, if you have smoke in your vents when its on defrost or your carpet is wet, thats what it is


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (Gesford)*

Also if it was your head gasket leaking into the cylinder you would have white sludge in your exhaust pipe. What colour is the smoke? black=fuel blue=oil white=coolant


----------

